# Spring Cleaning



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Been awhile since my last Journal so thought it was about time to start another to track and hopefully follow to decent progress over the next 6-8 weeks. Will be as honest and open as possible concerning meds used, supplements taken, foods consumed, sets, reps, weights, results etc, to give an accurate account over the course of this Journal. Only fair.

Current goal will be lean up alittle more by using fast acting oils mixed with fat burners and muscle harders to trail a cycle to which i would use later in the year through summer, and hopefully part as a pre-holiday course. Using similar meds to what i used last year before my summer holiday, 3ml 1-Rip 3x PW with 50mcg T3, but this time im also including 100mg Var ED with 8iu of GH taken 3x PW, aswell as a higher dose of Mast-Prop and Letro.

Like last year i'll be trying to reduce carbs down over the course of the cycle with the aim to be consuming around half of my starting amount. Well thats the plan anyways, depends how snappy i get due to hunger pains. Have a fast metabolism so i can get away with eatting quite afew cheat meals/snacks TBH.

Will try and include some form of cardio this time too, as i do zero at the moment, tho im pretty much hands on all day at work so its not like a sitting around not burning anything off.

*Cycle Plan (*6-8 weeks depending);

*Mon, Wed, Friday;*

2ml Tren-Acetate, Test & Mast-Prop blend (250mg/1ml)

1ml Mast-Prop (100mg/1ml)

8iu Hygetropin

*Everyday;*

50mcg T3 (Pharma)

100mg Var (UGL)

*
Others;*

2.5mg Letro (UGL) every three days.

2x 250iu HCG (Pharma)

*
Starting Condition;*

(note, pics were taken day before new cycle and had been on 3-4 week Oxy & 10iu Slin ED course)



















*Lifted Weights;*

Note that some of the equipment i use, machine wise, weight amounts arent available and are simply labelled 1-25 etc. Its a proper Spit & Sawdust gym so feedback may simply be written '1/2, 3/4 stack' with rep amounts etc. Others will be either lbs or KGs depending.










any questions pls ask.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking forward to reading this! Good luck with the cut mate, don't think you'll need the luck though


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cheers buddy 

cant wait to hit the gym later :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, you should do very well... is your shoulder fully fixed now?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

whats an average days diet mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Re: the T3...I have been reading and hearing loads of good things about T4 and HGH? Better choice?

Edit: one of many

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

kin hell mate, cutitng some more body fat! if i get anything like what you are now on my cut ill be made up!

best of luck


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

1st days achievements ha;

8am; 3x scoops Boditronics Mass Attack Evo, 1x slice wholemeal toast, lightly buttered.

10:30am; 1x CNP Flapjack, cup of Green Tea

11:45am; 50grams Whey Protein

1:30pm; 100gram white Basmati rice, 250gram chicken fillet, broccoli

3pm; 3x scoops Reflex NOS

4pm; Train.

(Note, having around 1min 30sec rest between sets maximum)

BBW Excel Intra-Workout shake used.

Shoulders & Tris;

Seated BB Press (smith) 12x 50kg, 10x 70kg, 6x 80kg

DB Side Raises; 12x 20lb, 10x 25lb, 8x 30lb

DB Bent Over Side Raises; 12x 25lb, 8x 30lb, 8x 30lb

Cable Side Raises; 10x 20lb, 10x 20lb, 6x 25lb

Close Grip Push Downs; 12x 80lb, 10x 100lb, 8x 120lb

Over Head Cable Extensions; 2x failure sets of 80lb

Incline Sit Up's; 2x failure sets.

4:45ish; PWO Shake, 50grams Nutrisport 90+, 1x orange.

6:45; 300grams rump steak, 75grams white Basmati rice

Rest of night, roughly planned;

8:30pm; 3x scoops DY Tempro

10pm; Full tub CC with pineapple

11pm; 8iu GH

Note;

with breakfast and mid afternoon snacks/meals i always take 1x Glucosamine, 1x Flaxseed Oil, 1x strong B-Complex (time-released), 1x Prostate Plus, 1x Milk Thistle.

10pm snack i take all the above apart from B-Complex and add 1x Mult-vitamin & mineral tablet, 2.5mg Generic Fincar.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ace bro. v.interested to see this.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Good luck with this mate, you should do very well... is your shoulder fully fixed now?


was my left Tendon above my knee that went on me. Its fine now, touch wood 



Magic Torch said:


> Re: the T3...I have been reading and hearing loads of good things about T4 and HGH? Better choice?
> 
> Edit: one of many
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm


Never used T4, personally dont see much point as the body only converts it to T3 anyways. Just seems more expense for something you can buy cheaper. Suppose its not as harsh on your Thyroid but ive read short cycles of doses under 100mcg dont damage/effect the Thyroid long term, and can easily recover.

Just started using GH again for long term effects. GH wont really kick in until way after this short AAS cycle has finished.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Re: the T3...I have been reading and hearing loads of good things about T4 and HGH? Better choice?
> 
> Edit: one of many
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm


Yeah i agree with what Clubber says about T4 being bro science when on HGH....

I think Pscarb touched on this too


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Yeah i agree with what Clubber says about T4 being bro science when on HGH....
> 
> I think Pscarb touched on this too


not looked into taking T3/4 and GH together, just taking them each for theyre own abilities etc.


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

hi m8, looks like you got it pretty much planned out, will be watching this thread with interest as i have just started a cut, this is my 2nd....my head is struggling with it this time lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bigguy6641 said:


> hi m8, looks like you got it pretty much planned out, will be watching this thread with interest as i have just started a cut, this is my 2nd....my head is struggling with it this time lol


lol, wait till you get hunger pains and see some junk food, your head will struggle then! ha

good luck with the cut.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

forgot to mention last night, body weight after training was bang on 17st.

had 1mg MT2 before bed last night too, and a Zopiclone.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Breakfast; Usual Boditronics Mass Attack and toast

1030am; CNP Flapjack

1145am; 2 wholemeal cobs filled with tuna, slightly mixed with salad cream, 50grams protein shake

230pm; 75gram white Basmati rice, (lowered from 100grams so ive still got alittle appetite loss from Oxys), 250gram chicken fillet, broccoli, light covering of sweet thai and mango sauce.

330pm; 2x scoops Jack3D

430pm; *Train* (legs)

*Calve Raises* (using Hack Squat machine);

12x 120kg

10x 160kg

8x 190kg

failure @ 190kg (did 6x reps)

10 second walk around then back on,

failure @ 190kg (5x reps)

10 second walk,

failure @190kg (4x reps)

*Seated Calve Raises;*

2x failure @ 60kg

*Leg Extensions;*

1x failure @ 1/4 stack

1x failure @ 1/2 sack

*Note;* Rushed this exercise as my old leg training partner came in the Gym and joined him for Squats

*Squats;*

15x 60kg

10x 100kg

8x 140kg (belt on)

8x 180kg (belt and knee wraps used. Spotted)

5x 200kg (belt and knee wraps used. Spotted)

*Hack Squats;*

10x 80kg

8x 80kg

8x 80kg

*Done!*

5:30ish; 50grams 90+

7pm; 75grams white Basmati rice, 150gram rump steak, 150gram breaded chicken.

Edit later for remaining info.

*Notes;* Felt mint Squating again. Got that new cycle buzz so up for everything now lol. Good to train with my mate, think hes happy hes training with someone too, good team.

Started taking Letro from today aswell. Doing 2.5mg every three days, not for gyno, i never get it, just heard Letro can help lower and hold off water in muscles for a dryer look?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice squatting! Interesting diet too - more carbs than I would have expected.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> Nice squatting! Interesting diet too - more carbs than I would have expected.


ive got such a fast metabolism i can get away with eatting more carbs than most  Plus when the tren & T3s kick in it'll be even faster. Get really snappy when im hungry, so have to balance it right and lower intake slowly or i become a right mardy and moody git lol

yeah glad to be squat again. Training partner for leg day is mint, built like an Ox. He ****ed 5x reps 220kg! We could have gone heavier but dont want to rush it. Going too heavy too quick can cause injurys.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Suberb Physique you've got there.

Will be following with interest.

Have you ever competed?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck with your goals will been following with a keen eye


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Suberb Physique you've got there.
> 
> Will be following with interest.
> 
> Have you ever competed?


cheers mate

nah, never competed. Take it u have? ha


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> cheers mate
> 
> nah, never competed. Take it u have? ha


I think you would do very well if you did.

No not competed either just diet for summer hols.

Just got back into it these last 18 months after 10 years away from the weights.

Get married again this year but going to give competing a go for the 1st time in 2012.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> I think you would do very well if you did.
> 
> No not competed either just diet for summer hols.
> 
> ...


you look in pre-comp condition on your avi, great job.

10 year break, jesus, thats along time!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

so far;

Usual breaky, Mass Attack

11am; 1x wholemeal cob with tuna, 50gram 90+ protein shake

12am; 1x CNP Flapjack

2pm: 1x wholemeal cob with tuna, 60gram Peptide Fusion

4pm; 50gram 90+ protein shake

currently starving! Picking my missus up soon then have abit of a cheat meal, probably small portion fish & chips. Tried to keep carbs down during to day to balance it out lol. Cant wait for it! Legs feel battered from yesterday, im tired due to lack of carbs, just need to put my feet up and eat something tasty now.

more to follow

*edit;*

6pm; dirty chicken meat and chips with mayo from the chip shop lol.

Just found the missus has a virus called Labrinythintis, joy. Something to do with her hearing and balance. Loading up on massive amounts of Vitamin-C now. Dont want that crap in my life at this moment!

8pm; 50grams 90+

later on; Usual CC with pineapple and now using Peptide Fusion pre-bed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

day of rest today, needed it, felt shattered all day, glad to put my feet up.

had second jab today too, smooth as anything. Like before i placed the blend and mast-prop vails on a radiator for 20mins to thin them out, worked a treat.

first jab site isnt too bad either. PIP isnt as bad as i thought it would be, tho alittle tender im very pleased.

GH again tonight aswell


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> you look in pre-comp condition on your avi, great job.
> 
> 10 year break, jesus, thats along time!
> 
> ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> 16 week diet?! Whats your average daily diet look like?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Left Glute was abit tender this morning, day after jabbing, reached for the iburprofen and will get the hot water bottle on the site later while chilling in bed.

Had abit of a mad day, rushing round and had post workout meal quite late.

Saw my sports physio aswell today, just a rub down and loosen up of certain muscles. Had ultrasound on afew jab sites that have scar tissue on the muscles, helps break them down. Be getting ice packs on the scar tissue sites tonight for 30mins followed by some hard thumb massaging over the site, ice packs back on for another 30mins afterwards.

Also made my own high protein beef burgers today too lol. Put far too much onion and garlic in, be smelling that tasting those for days lol.

todays events;

Usual breakfast shake of Mass Attack (always mix any of my shakes with water)

11pm; CNP Flapjack, 50gram 90+ shake

1pm; 60grams Reflex Peptide Fusion

3pm; 2x home made beef burgers on granary cobs

4pm; Jack3D

5pm;* Train* (back)

*Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 30kg (each side)

10x 50kg (each side)

8x 60kg (each side)

*Seated Cable Row;*

10x 150lb

8x 190lb

8x 210lb

*Wide Grip Pull downs (on lat machine);*

10x 55kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

*Hammer Strength Machine Rows;*

8x 60kg (each side)

6x 70kg (each side)

6x 70kg (each side)

*Bent Over Side Raises (DBs);*

12x 25lb

10x 25lb

10x 25lb

8pm; 300grams steak, 50grams Basmati rice.

*later;* CC and Peptide Fusion. MT2 jab aswell, 1mg.

*Done.*

Did all this in 35mins as had sports physio appointment. Was shattered by the HS machine rows.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

V interesting journal mate. Will be keeping track. Good luck with your goals!

Got a question - have you always stayed fairly lean year round ever since you started training or is it something you have stuck with in more recent years?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> V interesting journal mate. Will be keeping track. Good luck with your goals!
> 
> Got a question - have you always stayed fairly lean year round ever since you started training or is it something you have stuck with in more recent years?


been blessed with a naturally fast metabolism since birth, was a lanky skinny git all the way through school and into my late teens. Was only till i hit 20years old that i started to fill out. Was at the same point i started training too. So i can stay quite lean all year round, at the moment anyways lol. Saying that i always eat the same healthy Low-GI foods and lean meats all year, whether im bulking or cutting, i just up or lower the amounts consumed etc.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive put weight on! 4lbs in 5 days :wacko: weighed 17.4 today after training, and ive lowered carbs all week, been starving at some points yet ive gone up.

Look slightly bloated today too. Cant figure it out 

diet today is roughly same as yesterday, some difference in timings but nothing to really write about.

*Training* (chest & Bi's);

*
Decline Press (smith);* 1min 30sec rest between sets,

15x 40kg

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

*Incline Press (smith);* 1min 30sec rest between sets,

12x 40kg

8x 80kg

8x 110kg

*Hammer Strength Seated Press*; 1min 30sec rest between sets,

12x 40kg (each side)

8x 55kg (each side)

8x 55kg (each side)

wanted to go onto Cable Cross Overs but was in use.

*
Machine Preacher Curls* (both hands, 1min 30sec rest between sets);

15x 30kg

10x 50kg

10x 60kg

8x 60kg

*Standing DB Curls;* 1min 30sec rest between sets,

3x sets of complete failure, 35lb DBs

*Done. *


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> Yes thought I would add an extra 4 weeks this year to see what extra I can get off.
> 
> Also not blessed with your metabolism so whilst fat goes on fairly easily its takes some getting off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Weekend round up.

Just had a fairly relaxing weekend TBH. Was doing late shifts on the doors friday and saturday so decided to catch up on some sleep rather than trying to get up and rush to the gym before it shuts at 1pm. Wanted to try and do alittle extra high rep work for quads but by the time i got up my head wasnt in it.

Started to get Tren sweats and the odd nightmare now. Woke up early saturday morning around 6am from a bad dream and felt very uncomfortable, was quite nervious and on edge for awhile, made it back to sleep and didnt drop into the same dream so wasnt too bad. Had weird dreams last night too, but they werent nightmares.

Diet wasnt too bad over the weekend either. Had afew cheat meals but not complete junk so felt fine. Was abit puzzled friday when i weighed up 4lbs heavier than my starting weight, even tho id reduced carbs down quite quickly. See what i weigh again today.

Treated myself to some Cytosport Monster Milk too, cookies & cream. God its nice! Its fairly high in fats and carbs which maybe better for me pre-bed as i have a fast metabolism and these may help slow digestion down enough so i dont wake up hungry in the middle of the night. It also has a huge protein and amino amounts per serving too.

Other than that its been a pretty relaxed weekend. Jab day today then training shoulders and tri's. Cant wait :wink:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Muscle Milk cookies and cream is no short of [email protected] Its the business!

Your weight gain is baffling. Could it potentially be a bit of water retention from the bread rolls you have been eating perhaps? Wheat...potential water retention etc...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> *Muscle Milk cookies and cream is no short of [email protected]*. Its the business!
> 
> Your weight gain is baffling. Could it potentially be a bit of water retention from the bread rolls you have been eating perhaps? Wheat...potential water retention etc...


lol, yeah its nice. Wanted chocolate as ive had afew free samples on that and enjoyed every last drop, but it wasnt available on the sites that MM was on sale at.

could be carbs yes, but ive dropped carbs by 1/4 in the 1st week already lol. It could be the test-prop? running 6ml of Blend EW which will be 600mg test. Didnt bloat up on 1-Rip last year tho, and was running 9ml EW ha. Early days yet, see how it goes


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I can get easily bloated on GH tbh if taken sub-q, had to drop the bedtime shots as it was making me far too tired upon waking and not feeling like doing cardio, weird.

Great journal, great physique.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> I can get easily bloated on GH tbh if taken sub-q, had to drop the bedtime shots as it was making me far too tired upon waking and not feeling like doing cardio, weird.
> 
> Great journal, great physique.


bloated? i thought a major property of GH is its fat loss abilities?

although i suppose if your eating major excess in cals etc then it will bloat you...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> bloated? i thought a major property of GH is its fat loss abilities?
> 
> although i suppose if your eating major excess in cals etc then it will bloat you...


Its widely known to bloat and retain water mate, only when I drop it can I see the fatloss lol, then again I rarely run a strong AI on cycel like letro or a'dex......should prob get some.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

excuse my ignorance. lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> excuse my ignorance. lol


Sorry mate, didn't mean to sound like a know it all, couldn't be further from truth lol

Sorry for thread hi-jack Clubber.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Weighed in a 17st 2lb today, so lost 2lb over the weekend. Still 2lb heavier than starting weight tho, supposed to be cutting too ha

So far today;

8am Breakfast, Boditronics Mass Attack Evo

10am; DY Tempro, ran out now, already brought in Reflex Peptide Fusion to replace.

1130am; 2x tuna wholemeal cobs

2pm; 50gram white Basmati rice, 250gram turkey steaks.

3:45pm; Reflex NOS, 2x scoops

4:30pm; *Train* (shoulders & tri's)

*Seated Military Press* (Oly Bar on Smith);

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

4x 90kg

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

10x 25lb

10x 25lb

8x 30lb

*Seated Bent Over DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb

10x 20lb (some Grandad was hogging the 25s!)

8x 30lb

Cable Cross Over has in use so jump onto Tri's

*Close Grip Push Downs;*

12x 90lb

8x 130lb

5x 140lb

*Single Hand Reverse Grip Pull Downs;*

8x 20lb

8x 20lb

6x 30lb

*Shrugs *(Oly Bar on Smith);

15x 50kg (extremely slow reps, holding for 2/3 seconds at top)

15x 90kg

10x 110kg

*Done.*

Notes; Increased T3 dose today from 50mcg to 75mcg. Sleeping pattern has started to change too. Rolling around me while asleep and dreaming weird stuff. Missus is expecting bruises as i tend to fight and kick alot while dreaming lol.

Also order some Stampede today aswell, just to how good the pump is from this product. Hopefully it'll bring more veins out while training lol.

Will edit post later with remaining food intake etc.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been feeling absolutely shattered these last two days, think the lack of carbs is really taking its toll on me. Can feel the bags under my eyes!

had a ****e leg session, far too tired, even after a strong pre-workout supp. Felt weak as anything on Squats and as i felt/thought weak i lifted pants, mind wasnt in anything today, focus was zero. Hardly ate any real amounts of carbs today, only had 50grams brown rice before training which i think its partly why i such a poor performance, just not enough fuel to function on. Think im going to stick with a minimum of 75g rice pre-training meal to get the carbs i need to train on.

8am Breakfast, Mass Attack

10:30am, 60grams Peptide Fusion (could have easily fallen asleep after drinking this)

12pm; 1x tuna cob, or bread cake as you northerners call them.

3pm; 50gram brown rice, 250gram chicken fillet

3:45pm, Reflex NOS (2x scoops)

4:45; *Train* (legs)

*Leg Extenstions;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x half stack

12x full stack

*Squats;*

10x 60kg

8x 100kg

8x 140kg (belt on)

3x 180kg (didnt put knee wraps on, 1st rep i lost balance slightly, head went, bar back on rack, was ****ed)

5x 180kg (belt on with knee wraps, still struggled tho, stamina, strength, focus, feked!)

4x 190kg (huge struggle!)

*Hack Squats;*

10x 80kg

10x 100kg

5x 100kg (knees sore so stopped)

*Calve Raises using Hack Squat;*

10x 120kg

10x 160kg

5x 160kg (gave up TBH)

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x slow movement failure sets @ 40kg

*Done.* Shattered, starving & ****ed!

5:45, PWO shake, 50grams 90+

7pm; Liver casserole, mmm.

more to follow.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

How many carbs a day were you one before this diet and how many are you taking in now bud?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> How many carbs a day were you one before this diet and how many are you taking in now bud?


TBH ive never counted what cals, carbs or fats i consume. Always adjusted food intake according to my overall bodies condition etc.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey clubber what doors u working on mate??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

miggs said:


> Hey clubber what doors u working on mate??


nothing too special, just a late bar type place in a local town. One of those places everyone ends up at.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Breaky, 3x scoops Mass Attack

10:30am; CNP Flapjack

11:30am; 50grams 90+

2pm; 75grams white Basmati Rice, 250gram chicken fillet (upped to 75g from 50. Felt alot better afterwards)

3:45pm; Reflex NOS Fusion

4:45pm; *Train* (back)

*Hammer Strength Pull downs;*

12x 20kg each side

10x 40kg each side

8x 60kg each side

6x 70kg each side

*Hammer Strength Low Row* (both sides lifted together rather than independently);

12x 60kg each side

8x 70kg each side

6x 70kg each side

The better of the two Lat Pull Down machines was broke so missed it out.

*Close Grip Machine Rows;*

10x 150lb

8x 190lb

8x 190lb

*Rear Delt Machine;*

3x sets failure @ 3/4 stack

*Decline Sit Up's;*

4x failure sets

*Leg Raises;*

3x failure sets

*Done.*

6pm; PWO Shake, 50grams 90+

7pm; 300grams Rump steak, 50grams Basmati Rice

roughly to follow;

9pm; CC

10pm; 60grams Peptide Fusion

11pm; 8iu GH


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Was just wondering if you had dropped carbs to quick to soon.

I dropped mine by 120g per day at start of last week and have dropped 3lb up to now but training sessions are still the same as when gaining.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Cracking thread clubber/lads,very enlightening,best of luck and keep up the cracking work-hope the missus gets well soon mate-labyrinthitis is a horrible little illness,I collapsed a year ago with it-h/r went up to 220 bpm and i was sweating like i`d just been showered-they thought I was having a heart attack-lol,,,lasted about 3 months in total..

Nice 1 mate.

Al..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Feel like absolute sh~te today. Woke up around 6am with a tight chest, blocked nose with my knees, ankles, hams, calves, all aching to high heaven. Feel drained too. Think i've either caught something off my missus, who wasnt too well last week, or could be a mixture of DOMS and test-flu?

luckly i had the day off as im traveling down and working in london from 9pm tonight till the early hours so managed to ge my head down from lunch time till around 4pm. Just about to have some chicken and rice now, fairly large portion.

just put aload of Biofreeze on my knees and ankles which is working quite nicely. Need to get some more of that stuff, its magic!

due to feeling under the weather i had a small full english at lunch time, felt i need to crap carbs and fats to actually give me some strength. Loading up on vitamin-C at the moment, and plently of Redbull just to keep me going. Hopefully what ever it is will shift soon!

think this has been coming for afew days as i felt badly on Tuesday during legs, energy, stamina, focus, had nothing in the tank.

[email protected]


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

bang in some echinacea with each meal along with Vitamin D3. Helps with immunity, especially when feeling run down..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Friday,

hardly ate much Friday, didnt get home from work till 6am then was in bed for a good 7 hrs sleeping. Had a liquid breaky followed by chicken and rice then shot off to the gym for a quick session. Been tired last few days and late shifts with early starts is killing me.

Train (chest & bi's)

Incline Smith;

12x 50kg

10x 90kg

8x 120kg

Seated Hammer Strength Press;

10x 80kg

8x 100kg

6x 120kg

Decline Smith;

12x 50kg

10x 90kg

8x 120kg

Seated Machine Preacher Curls (both hands);

15x 30kg

10x 50kg

8x 60kg

8x 60kg

8x 60kg

Done.

also weighed myself again. 17st 2lb. So not lost anything that week and still 2lb up from starting weight. Cuts going great lol


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey dude, hope u well, something been bothering me, I notice ur a big fan of pineapple cottage cheese for ur last meal, I notice that per tub there is nearly 30g of sugars, would u not rather have the plain one?? I know it tastes lovely thou, but ur on a cut..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

miggs said:


> Hey dude, hope u well, something been bothering me, I notice ur a big fan of pineapple cottage cheese for ur last meal, I notice that per tub there is nearly 30g of sugars, would u not rather have the plain one?? I know it tastes lovely thou, but ur on a cut..


hi mate,

will have alook when i get my next tub as im out of stock at the moment ha. I use the healthy eatting version so sugar maybe lower. TBH i dislike normal CC but with pineapple its a different story. Also pineapple contains huge amounts of digestive enzymes which is a added bonus.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> hi mate,
> 
> will have alook when i get my next tub as im out of stock at the moment ha. I use the healthy eatting version so sugar maybe lower. TBH i dislike normal CC but with pineapple its a different story. Also pineapple contains huge amounts of digestive enzymes which is a added bonus.


That's the one I eat as well the healthy one, really nice, I will have to give it up as I am cutting as well..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

miggs said:


> That's the one I eat as well the healthy one, really nice,* I will have to give it up* as I am cutting as well..


depends. I would rather loose the sugars else where during the day and still have the CC as its a quality slow digesting protein, one of the best.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

good day today, feel alot better now.

Food consumed today, so far;

Liquid breaky, Mass Attack

11am CNP Flapjack

1pm; 2x tuna cobs

2:45; 75grams Basmati rice, 250grams chicken fillet

4pm; 2x scoops Stampede mixed with 1x scoop Jack3D

5pm; Train (shoulders & tri's)

Seated Shoulder Press, Oly smith;

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

8x 80kg

DB Side Raises;

12x 20lb

10x 30lb

10x 30lb

Bent Over DB Side Raises;

12x 20lb

12x 30lb

10x 30lb

Close Grip Push Downs;

10x 80lb

8x 110lb ( right tricep felt sore )

6x 110lb

Over Head Cable Extensions;

2x failure sets @ full stack

Cable Crunches;

2x failure sets @ full stack

Leg Raises;

4x sets till failure

Done

6pm; PWO Shake, 2x scoops BBW IsoClear

7:15pm; 50grams rice, 250grams chicken fillet.

rest of night; CC and 60grams Peptide Fusion, 8iu GH

Current weight; 16st 13lb (finally dropped below starting weight lol )

Notes;

Increased T3 to 100mcg ED now. Also feeling the effects of the AAS kicking in now, reps with current weights are increasing so time to up the game..


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like things are going to plan I admire how laid back your are but still are focused and determined to get your goals it's hard to explain


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Usual same old diet today, same old story lol

Feeling much better about myself later, think im getting that GH buzz and now know the AAS is proper kicking in 

Also found some great pre-workout blends. Yesterday i used my last scoop of Jack3D with 2x scoops of Stampede, worked a treat. Today i added 1x scoop of Reflex NOX Fusion with 2x scoops Stampede. The pump i got on my quads was amazing, looked brill in the mirrors  lol

Ditched my intra-workout shake too. Trying to reduce overall sugar intake. May buy in and drink powdered Aminos instead.

*Train *(legs)

*Calve Raises* (using Hack Squat);

12x 120kg

12x 160kg

10x 190kg

8x 200kg

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 60kg

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

10x full stack

8x full stack

*Hack Squats;*

5x failure sets (around 10x reps each) 80kg

*Ab Raises;*

2x failure sets. Got bad cramp after last set, couldnt continue, would just cramp up again.

*Done.*

40grams whey Isolate PWO

Showered and applied BioFreeze to and around both knees. Love that stuff!

300grams steak, 50grams Basmati rice.

will be having 60grams Peptide Fusion pre-bed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Usual same old diet today, same old story lol

Feeling much better about myself later, think im getting that GH buzz and now know the AAS is proper kicking in 

Also found some great pre-workout blends. Yesterday i used my last scoop of Jack3D with 2x scoops of Stampede, worked a treat. Today i added 1x scoop of Reflex NOX Fusion with 2x scoops Stampede. The pump i got on my quads was amazing, looked brill in the mirrors  lol

Ditched my intra-workout shake too. Trying to reduce overall sugar intake. May buy in and drink powdered Aminos instead.

*Train *(legs)

*Calve Raises* (using Hack Squat);

12x 120kg

12x 160kg

10x 190kg

8x 200kg

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 60kg

*Leg Extensions;*

15x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

10x full stack

8x full stack

*Hack Squats;*

5x failure sets (around 10x reps each) 80kg

*Ab Raises;*

2x failure sets. Got bad cramp after last set, couldnt continue, would just cramp up again.

*Done.*

40grams whey Isolate PWO

Showered and applied BioFreeze to and around both knees. Love that stuff!

300grams steak, 50grams Basmati rice.

will be having 60grams Peptide Fusion pre-bed.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rest day today so not much to report.

Have started to get very snappy this week, giving short sharpe answers to most ppl. Can feel alot more aggressive, especially at night time in bed. Trensomnia has started with last night being the worst so far. Had to get up and drop a Zopiclone around 1am as i was wide awake. Felt my blood boiling as the slightest noise from my missus sleeping was feking me off.

left wrist is giving me alot of pain too. Pulled or strained something afew weeks ago during door work and hasnt been right since. Im out lifting at the gym, just any lifting during my day job which mite mean moving medium to heavy objects around with a slight angle in my wrist is quite painful. Treating with ice and iburprofen.

also thinking of buying a wrist wrap to help out, anyone recommend any? I have padded Schiek wrist supports which are great for gym, but too bulky for work. A wrap would be much better i think.

UniPharm T3 landed too, so as of tomorrow i'll be running 100mcg pharma T3 rather than UGL.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the zopicione for ? Sleep?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> What's the zopicione for ? Sleep?


yeah its a sleeping aid.

decided to try 2x valiums last night instead. Couldnt get up this morning, was a zombie lol. Think i'll stick with the 1x tab in future.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/288/Vanquish+PRO+24+Wrist+Wraps

top notch wraps dude,my wrist problems cleared up pretty quick using them.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mal said:


> http://www.powperformancegear.com/product/288/Vanquish+PRO+24+Wrist+Wraps
> 
> top notch wraps dude,my wrist problems cleared up pretty quick using them.


cool. Also seen some good Inzers on Andy Boltons website, probably go for those


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Knees and ankles were aching like a bitch this morning, struggled making it down the stairs, mite need to purchase a stair lift ha

Massive leg DOMS today, havent felt anything like this in ages, must have done something right Tuesday.

Woke up this morning like a Zombie too. Had a terrible nights sleep Tuesday, Trensomnia, so decided to neck 2x vals pre-bed just incase the same thing happened. Woke up spaced out like never before lol. Definately not doing that again!

Left wrist is seriously giving me some pain now, lifts with twists especially. Been asking around for decent wrist wraps and found some good ATP and Inzer wraps available, so be ordering some of those soon to use at work aswell as the gym.

Diet was same old, apart from dropping the CNP Flapjack around 10:30am. Can last till around 11:30 now before eatting since breaky. Stomach must be shrinking alittle now ive lowered carbs overall.

*Training* (back)

*Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 40kg

10x 80kg

8x 120kg

8x 130kg

*Seated Hammer Strength Rows* (pulling both sides together)

10x 60kg (each side)

10x 80kg (each side)

8x 80kg (each side)

*Close Grip Pull Downs;*

10x 150lb

10x 190lb

6x 220lb

*Shrugs* (using smith);

15x 50kg

15x 90kg

15x 90kg

12x 90kg

6x 90kg

*
Decline Sit Up's* (with twist);

4x failure sets

*Done.*

PWO shake 40grams Isolate, 1x apple

7:15pm, 250g chicken, 50gram Basmati rice

cracking open afew cans of Guinness and putting my feet up!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Friday

Just got in some new Mass Attack Evo, this time in chocolate, mmmm, gorgeous stuff. This flavour also seems to produce a smooth texture were as i found my last tub of Strawberry very lumpy.

Appetite is down lately too. Struggling with afew meals during the day, could be stomach shrinking due to lowering overall food intake? Had to leave half my Basmati rice PWO as i was completely full. Finished the steak tho lol

Also tried a delt jab today, 1st time for about 3 months, maybe alittle longer. Complete waste of time. Used a 1" orange and struggled pushing the pin in, must have more scare tissue still around the delt than i thought, couldnt even get 0.1ml in, plunger was like a spring, push it and it move alittle, then bounced back when you released lol. Had to use me quads again. No problems there.

*Training* (chest & biceps)

*Incline Press* (smith);

12x 50kg

10x 90kg

8x 120kg

4x 120kg

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 80kg (40kg each side)

8x 110kg (55kg each side)

6x 120kg (60kg each side)

5x 120kg

wanted to use Decline Press but was taken.

*Cable Cross Overs;*

10x half stack

8x 3/4 stack

6x all but 1x plate (think 75lb each side)

4x above

*Machine Preach Curl* (using both hands, V-bar);

10x 45kg

10x 60kg

8x 70kg

8x 70kg

15x 45kg

*
Done.*

PWO shake, went for 50grams 90+ this time.

PWO meal, 50grams rice, finished half, 300gram steak, definately finished that! ha

Door work

2am, 2x scoops Monster Milk

3am, 8iu Hyge.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Carbs seem to be getting v low mate. How are you coping off it? Seems quite weird for someone your size! Weird in that you are not hungry all the time!

Also, im looking to invest in a pre workout booster. Its a tossup between Dorian NOX Pump or The LEvrone Formula....any reccomendations? I will be ordering off BBW of course


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> Carbs seem to be getting v low mate. How are you coping off it? Seems quite weird for someone your size! Weird in that you are not hungry all the time!


I am struggling with my cutting so bloody hungry all the time even eca not working... At about 8% bodyfat, but really want to get to 5% want the 8pack not happy with the 6pack


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Appetite has dropped recently, can go longer than usual now without carbs. Find myself extremely sleepy after a protein shake too, enough to nod off for 20mins. PWO meal has mostly turned into just a protein meal, hardly touching the carbs as i get full so quickly i cant finish the whole meal, so im just eatting the steak/chicken etc and nibbling on what carbs are there.

weight has dropped down to 16st 12lb, so finally lost something lol

Diet at the moment is looking like;

Breaky, Mass Attack Evo (milk chocolate, mmm)

11am: CNP Flapjack, 50grams 90+

12:30pm: 2/3 Rice Cakes

3pm; 75gram Rice, 250gram chicken fillet

4pm; Pre-workout supp, using a blend of 2x scoops Stampede with either 1x scoop Reflex NOS or Jack3D

5pm; Train

6pm; 50grams BBW isolate

7:30pm; 300gram steak, maybe 25 gram rice eatten (cook 50grams)

10pm; Pre-Bed Shake, 3x level scoops Peptide Fusion or similar

Done.

maybe snack on 1/2 rice cakes between meals.

*
Trained today, Shoulders.*

*Seated Oly Smith Military Press;*

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

4x 80kg

*DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

10x 30lb

*Seated Bent Over DB Side Raises;*

12x 25lb

10x 30lb

8x 30lb

*
Bent Over Reverse Grip Cable Cross Overs* (havent done these for months, totally forgot about them. Boy what an exercise!);

10x 20lb (each side)

7x 20lb

6x 20lb

*Shrugs* (Oly Bar Smith Machine);

15x 60kg

15x 100kg

15x 100kg

12x 100kg

*Done.*

Didnt bother with Tricep work today. Was quite busy and would have been waiting far too long to get on anything i wanted.

Loving the Mast at the moment, got some nice juicey veins popping out all over now, without training anything :smile:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

same old diet today, but.... i have a feeling a cooked some dodgy chicken in the oven. I set the oven to grill @ 200-degrees rather than turning the fan on @ 200-degrees. Ate the whole chicken till i realised. Seemed cooked through but stomach felt abit twisted during leg session today, so cut it short. Could have been down to pre-workout stims, not sure.

*Training* (legs);

only managed today;

*Calve Raises* (using Hack Squat);

12x 120kg

12x160kg

12x 200kg

8x 200kg

*Seated Calve Raises;*

4x sets of 8-reps, 60kg

*Leg Extensions;*

12x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

12x full stack

10x full stack

15x full stack (good old smelling salts!)

*Hamstring Curls;*

2x 1/4 stack off 10 reps

*Done.*

Stomach felt terrible which took my mind off of training. Going back tomoz to hit quads and hams again + ab work.

Usual PWO shake, isolate

PWO meal, sod it, have oven cooked chicken with beer battered oven chips and HP sauce! Praise the Lord! :lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate it when you have a dodgy session. My evening sessions at the moment I'm that bloated and feeling unfit that I seem to have rubbish sessions. Morning ones smash it though

Think it could be down to tren e


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

OJay said:


> I hate it when you have a dodgy session. My evening sessions at the moment I'm that bloated and feeling unfit that I seem to have rubbish sessions. Morning ones smash it though
> 
> Think it could be down to tren e


How would tren have an affect on training morning or evening??


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

miggs said:


> How would tren have an affect on training morning or evening??


Not 100% sure but with regards to bloatedness after more meals and only one before morning sessions

If the bloatedness is causing bad breathing and I get worse as day goes on more food, I'm eating less than when natty it seems

Could be tren I dunno


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

OJay said:


> Not 100% sure but with regards to bloatedness after more meals and only one before morning sessions
> 
> If the bloatedness is causing bad breathing and I get worse as day goes on more food, I'm eating less than when natty it seems
> 
> Could be tren I dunno


Really? My appetite is through the roof and I am trying to cut down, any tips??


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish mine was lol  scared to eat unless i get really bloated, digestive enzymes each meal also.

Since the tren has kicked in it seems when the bloated started majorly

soz for hijacking clubber


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

OJay said:


> I wish mine was lol  scared to eat unless i get really bloated, digestive enzymes each meal also.
> 
> Since the tren has kicked in it seems when the bloated started majorly
> 
> soz for hijacking clubber


Ojay u better be sorry bro cluber is a big lump and is going to kick ur ass


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sawwwwwwweeeeee


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

decided to have a day off training today. Was running round like a headless chicken at work and just didnt have the time or energy today. Will go over the weekend to make up for it.

at the moment ive just relaxing and tucking into a home made double beef burger with a can of Guinness. Its one of those days! ha


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Clubber's cutting diet: beef burgers and guinness. Yet he still is getting ripped shreds  . Legend lol


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Clubber,

I noticed you have used/are using Zopiclone - Do you get that horrible metallic taste in the morning? I've tried capping one and quickly downing it but still have that sh1t3 taste.... any tips?

will follow your log closely,

Thanks.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Clubber's cutting diet: beef burgers and guinness. Yet he still is getting ripped shreds  . Legend lol


lol, was a cheat meal, and that single can of Guinness had been staring at me every time ive opened the fridge for the last 4 weeks, had to be done lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Hi Clubber,
> 
> I noticed you have used/are using Zopiclone - Do you get that horrible metallic taste in the morning? I've tried capping one and quickly downing it but still have that sh1t3 taste.... any tips?
> 
> ...


i get that horrible taste in my mouth straigh away, regardless of how quickly i drink something to wash it down. But, i can say i get any bad tastes the following day. TBH i dont use them too often so its not something ive really picked up on.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bit of a back track as been busy with work and shattered, so havent had too much time to write, so quick update.

missed back training this week. Early start on Thursday and late finish killed me, so decided against training that day, would have driven to the gym and probably drove straight off, done that afew times before lol

Went Friday for chest and bi's and have a mint session. Felt extremely strong, perhaps down to the oils fully kicking up or the extra day of rest, but felt weights getting lighter the more i did :smile:

Diet these last few days have been hit and miss too. Longer caps between meals and overall protein intake down aswell. Just been shattered, rdy for a week off.

this is what i managed for Fridays session;

*Chest & Biceps;*

*Incline Press* (Oly bar smith);

12x 60kg

10x 100kg

8x 130kg

5x 150kg

*Seat Hammer Strength;*

10x 40kg (each side)

8x 60kg (each side)

6x 70kg (each side)

4x 70kg (each side)

*Incline DB Flys* (havent done these for months so was finding weight limits);

10x 55lb DBs

8x 80lb DBs

12x 90lb DBs (****ed these, felt ligher than the 55s lol. Going 100lb+ next time)

*Machine Preacher Curls *(using both hands);

10x 40kg

10x 50kg

10x 60kg

10x 60kg

8x 60kg

*Done.*

great session, was well pleased, considering how tired ive been feeling.

just tucking into a KFC and afew beers at the mo. Heaven!

rdy for a Sunday nap too.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

looking massive in pics bro.good luck with the journal,i will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

difficult jab today, cramp while reaching round to my glute and oil wouldnt go in as quick as id liked. Had to use a fair bit of pressure. Also got bad Tren cough afterwards too. Abs were aching to hell from coughing, thought i pulled some of them. Wasnt nice! Also got a twisted stomach aswell, dull ache in my gut, thing it was down to coughing and drinking my pre-workout supp. Went after 20mins but nearly decided to give training a miss, luckly it soon settled.

*Train;* Shoulders & Tri's

*Seated Military Pres*s (smith);

12x 50kg

10x 80kg

5x 90kg

*Standing BD Side Raises;*

12x 20lb DBs

10x 25lb DBs

8x 25lb DBs

*Seated Bent Over Side Raises;*

4x sets of 10reps @ 25lb DBs

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

20x 80lb (was stuck on the cable-cross, my usual tri-machine was taken)

15x 80lb

15x 80lb

15x 80lb

*Over Head Cable Extensions;*

2x failure sets @ 80lb

*Incline Sit Up's;*

3x failure sets

*Done. *


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I get cramp sometimes when jabbing not the nicest! Not experienced tren cough as running slow acting but mast fast acting has made me cough however bet it isn't as bad at all!

Seem like you still had a decent session . How are you looking progress wise?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> I get cramp sometimes when jabbing not the nicest! Not experienced tren cough as running slow acting but mast fast acting has made me cough however bet it isn't as bad at all!
> 
> Seem like you still had a decent session . How are you looking progress wise?


weighing around 16st 12lb, got on the scales today, so ive lost afew lbs, which is good. I was planning on shaving off my chest hair tonight as im quite hairy at the moment, see whats under all that wool, but its 9pm now so cant be bothered lol. Hopefully i'll be looking quite cut. Cant wait to get hold of some Provirons and try to shift alittle water content with them.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you notice much benefit from prov? I've heard they shove your sex drive through the roof


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Do you notice much benefit from prov? I've heard they shove your sex drive through the roof


loads of lads i know use it often, even all year round. I tried Cialis with Proviron, that worked very well for sex drive, infact it hurt! lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah most definately


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> loads of lads i know use it often, even all year round. I tried Cialis with Proviron, that worked very well for sex drive, infact it hurt! lol


 hurt you or the person you were inflicting it on?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> hurt you or the person you were inflicting it on?


both lol, needed a ice bucket myself ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Leg Day*

*Calve Raises* (using Hack Squat);

12x 120kg

10x 160kg

8x 200kg

8x 200kg (10 second pause before returning for next set from this point)

8x 200kg

4x 200kg

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 60kg

*Leg Extensions;*

12x 1/4 stack

12x 3/4 stack

10x full stack

10x full stack + 20kg plate

10x full Stack + 20kg plate

Quads were pumped up amazing after these

*Squats;*

12x 100kg (belted all the way)

10x 140kg

8x 140kg

Hamstring on left side extremely tight so did 2x failure sets with 80lb BB to loosen up.

*Abs;*

Leg raises

2x failure sets, around 10x reps

1x 1 lol, got massive cramp lower left ab, was pulling a pretty painfull face for about 30seconds till it went. lol

*Done. *


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

definately shorts weather now too lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Wednesday;*

Lazy day, rest day, didnt do anything except a jab. Used up all my starting blend now so switched over to a 10ml 1-Rip as i cant make my mind up how long to continue with this cycle. Dont really want to get in a 20ml bottle when i may decide to only run it for another week or two.

got bad PIP this morning aswell. Mixed 1ml old blend with 1ml 1-Rip and 1ml Mast-P. Unsure whether its down to mixing the blends together or general site soreness from jabbing, but my right **** cheek hurts, alot lol.

Started on my Proviron (UGL) yesterday aswell, 100mg ED. Took all at once but would it be better to split the dose, early morning and mid afternoon?

Had mad dreams last night too. Was based around Terminator Salvation with some of those dodgy black suit wearing Agents from The Matrix in. God knows where this all came from as i have watched any of those films for quite some time. Was good tho, felt very real. Woke up afew times dripping in Tren sweat. First thing the missus said this morning was "did you have funny dreams"? Apparantly i was kicking the **** out of her all night. lol

Leg DOMS are kicking in now, Hams especially. The DOMS and my PIP arent making it very comfortable at the moment ha


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

New thread is needed... "Clubber's tren dreams"


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ever thought about taking your dreams to Hollywood???


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ha, ive already had 2 ideas stolen off me.

missus asked ages ago when Dragons Den 1st started showing, she said what would you invent. I gave it some thought and came up with a lube for fat people to put between their thighs to stop them from rubbing and bloody, something my missus said some of her students at school suffer from while doing PE as their mega over weight, and guess what, a year or so later and some company is advertising the bloody stuff making probably a fortune! lol, gits!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Thursday; Back day

missed my back session last week due to long works hrs during the day, and felt missing a day when i started lifting.

Proviron is working wonders with my libido already. Only been two days and im getting boners all the time lol

*Train;*

*Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 20kg (each side)

10x 40kg (each side)

8x 60kg (each side. Used straps for this point)

5x 70kg (each side)

*Medium Grip Down Downs* (on Lat machine);

10x 55kg

8x 70kg

8x 80kg

*Wide Grip Bent Over BB Rows *(using Oly bar. Havent done these for months so was finding my feet again);

15x 60kg

10x 70kg

8x 80kg

*Wide Grip Machine Rows* (straight bar);

10x 130lbs (straps used on all sets)

10x 160lbs

8x 170lbs

*Shrugs* (Oly Smith);

20x 60kg

15x 100kg

12x 100kg

8x 100kg

*Cable Ab Crunches;*

2x failure sets @ 80lb

*Done.*

Got huge PIP in my glute from yesterdays jab. Unsure whether its just site soreness from past jab or mixture of blends, or even the fact i had trained legs the day before my jab and glutes were sore from training. It just hurts tho lol

also weighed myself today as i noticed on Tuesday my neck in my gym t-shirts seemed quite thin. Someone else noticed id lost weight aswell. So,i got on the scales and weighed in at 16st 6lb. On monday i was 16.12lb ?!

unsure yet but mite reduce T3 intake to 75mcg ED now, from 100mcg.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Ouch 6lb in 3days? Is your strength up there still?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Ouch 6lb in 3days? Is your strength up there still?


yeah strength is still there.

i ditched taking 100mg Var ED last Friday, decided to save the 25 or so tabs left and use 1x tab per day while cruising. Switched over to 100mg Proviron instead. Doubt id drop 6lbs from stopping taking the Vars?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I very much doubt it too, could it be hydration levels?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Friday;

Still bad PIP from wednesday glute jab, still bad today infact, Saturday. Has reduced but still sore.

did a quad jab of 2ml 1-Rip with 1ml Mast-P and so far no PIP. Makes me think the mixing of TNT with 1-Rip has given me the PIP.

*Train;* Chest & Biceps

*Decline Bench Press* (smith);

15x 50kg

12x 90kg

8x 130kg

*Incline Press* (Oly smith);

10x 60kg

8x 100kg

6x 110kg (slumped abit on these)

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

10x 40kg (each side)

8x 50kg (each side)

6x 55kg (each side)

chest wasnt its strongest today.

*Seated Incline DB Curls;*

15x 35lb DBs

12x 50lb DBs

12x 55lb DBs

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

10x 50kg

10x 50kg

8x 50kg

8x 50kg

*Done.*

Weighed in at 16st 10lb, yet on Thursday i was 16.6. Weird

knees are very sore today too. Think the Leg extensions earlier in the week has hit them. Using ice packs and Biofreeze on both knees. Ankles are sore too lol. Falling apart! Booked to see my Sports Physio for next Tuesday, yet him work his magic for an hour.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Diet today so far;

8am; 2x scoops Mass Attack with 1x scoop 90+

1030am; 2x scoops 90+

1230am; Half my missus ham & cheese sandwich

2pm; 75grams Bastami rice, 200gram chicken

4pm; Pre-workout supp, 2x scoops VPX Shotgun

5pm *Train;* Shoulders & Tri's

*Seated BB Shoulder Press* (smith);

12x 50kg

10x 70kg

7x 80kg

4x 90kg

*Standing DB Side Raises;*

12x 20lb DBs

10x 25lb DBs

10x 30lb DBs

*
Machine Rear Delt Machine;*

12x 1/4 stack

10x 3/4 stack

failure full stack (lost count, about 8 ish i think)

*Front Raises* (using Oly bar on smith);

15x 30kg

12x 40kg

12x 40kg

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 90lb

8x 110lb

5x 130lb

*Cable Ab Crunches;*

3x failure sets @ 80lb

*Leg Raises;*

3x failure sets, around 10reps each set)

*Done.*

PWO shake, 40grams BBW Isolate

730pm (just cooking now) 200grams chicken with 50grams Basmati Rice.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

weighed in at 16st 6lb today too.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Any update pics mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Any update pics mate


close to the end so will post pics up maybe end of next week. Get abit more of a tan of the MT2 first lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

super quick leg session today, only in there 30mins as had an appointment with my sports physio and got to the gym alittle later than i planned before shooting off.

right knee was sore last week afew days after Legs, pain above the knee cap. Had ice on it for last week but got my physio to have alook. Feels very similar to the discomfort i got before my tendon strain on my left leg last summer so needed it looking at. Physio agreed its a slight tendonitis so ultrasound followed by electric shocks for muscle stim with a massage afterwards was given. Ultrasound and deep massages given to jab sites on both quads and delts. Ice packs and Biofreeze on my right knee to help recovery.

Will be going lighter on legs from now on, higher rep work.

Need to listen to my body this time as i didnt last year and was in tears when my tendon strained, crippled me for weeks, even months.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

pretty pleased with myself today. Took a pic to see how things were shaping up and didnt look to bad TBF.

ImageShack says file is too big to upload and i havent got a photo editor installed, so cant crop the pic to reduce in size, tut. Have to get that sorted!

was happy enough to treat myself to a cheat meal, chicken fillet but with chunky chips and loads of full fat Hellmans mayo! Tastes so good and unhealthy! lol

gonna put my feet up, ice bag on my knee and get enough beers in reaching distance to crack open for the Man U match. Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Man-Flu!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> Man-Flu!


Deadly get better soon


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

feeling much better today, still rough but alot better.

about rdy to wrap up this cycle now, got maybe 2x more jabs left then calling it quits + im working for afew days next week so training and diet wont be as normal.

already started taking afew pictures to compare start and finishing condition.

jab 2ml of 1-rip today, glute jab instead of quad. Went in fine but as i was pulling out the pin, slowly, some blood entered the barrel, and the for same second, tren-cough started lol. Feking horrible.

trained today, chest and biceps, but didnt do a great deal, Man-Flu had sucked my stamina dry. Just had a laugh with mates between exercises.

weighed in at 16.5lb today.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How long has the cycle been again mate?

Also what pct you got planned?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> How long has the cycle been again mate?
> 
> Also what pct you got planned?


non played. Be cruising with either Mast-en and Proviron i think.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice, soz for sounding dumb but would it not be best to have test for cruise?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

OJay said:


> Nice, soz for sounding dumb but would it not be best to have test for cruise?


I cruise on test but I'm guessing things like proviron as it helps keeps sex drive at normal level etc??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

was thinking of mast to keep some lean gains and the veins popping out, but decided to do a Rebound cycle now, probably 3ml T400 EW with 80mg Dbol ED.

will save the most for later in the year.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

practically finished my cycle now. Had my last jab on Friday and tho ive roughly enough for one, perhaps two, more jabs ive decided to call it a day. Had a big blow out on Saturday at a friends wedding, got smashed and then stuffed my face all day Sunday with nothing but junk food, so called it time on my cycle. Just rdy to relax on the diet alittle and tired of being hungry al the time ha.

started to take afew pictures last week as i felt the end was near. Took afew more today after a quick leg session so will start cropping some soon and write up a summary later this week. Will take afew pics on Wednesday after my Back session, then everything is mostly covered.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good plan, you say about rebound cycle how long would that potentially be for?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

be using dbols and T400s, probably 80mg Dbols ED with 1200mg test EW. So probably running oils for 10weeks, orals at that dose for 4 weeks then lower it to around 30mg on training days.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You think you will cruise after that or come off?

Soz for all the Q's mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

End Cycle; Debrief

Finshed my cycle last Friday 8th April, had been on for around 6 weeks using Tren-ace, Test-Prop & Mast-Prop with various orals including T3s, Anavar and Proviron plus more. Cyle was a trail for hopefully a pre-holiday course later this year, but as of yet no holidays are booked, tut.

I did cut this cycle alittle short, was aiming to run it for 7/8 weeks but as i was hit with Man-Flu middle of last week aswell as having a wedding over the weekend + afew days away with work the following week i decided enough was enough and ended it. Still got the back end of last weeks cold so mentally exhausted, and TBF, im looking forward to a week or two to relax and starting upping my cals again, junk food! ha

Started the cycle at bang on 17st, which during the first 5 days went upto 17.4. From there it slowly reduced down to a finishing weight of 16st 4lbs. All this was achieved by reducing carbs and fats each week, aswell as fat burners and meds like Tren. Like normal, i did absolutely zero cardio during this time. I did want to do some punch bag work, even bought some new Everlast hand wraps for my bag gloves, but i suffered from an injury to my left wrist i got during my Door work, slight strain, so bag work was ruled out. The cross trainers did look at me but never got on one. ha.

At the start to mid cycle i did enforce a 1min rest rule between sets, but as the weeks went on and the carbs were reducing i did feel sluggish sometimes and that 1min rest often became 2/3mins near the end.

Recovery times ive noticed take longer now ive hit 30years old too lol. I turned 30 last year and strained my left tendon above my knee badly. Over Christmas, during a 3month clean break, my ankles were sore and dry, Near the back end of this cycle my tendon above right knee has started giving me the same soreness i got before straining my left tendon last year, something im keeping a watchful eye on and treating with ice packs. Seems like once you hit 30 injuries and overall wear and tear starts to kick in! Suppose age gets the best of us eventually.

End Results;

Quite happy with the end results, tho i dont look much different front upper body as when i started, just a stone ligher ha. My back is definately my best body part. One thing i did notice was that i lost alot of sive in my quads and neck during this cutting cycle. Lost alot of thickness in my quads especially. People i havent seen for awhile also commented on the weight ive lost around my face and neck, most of which said it didnt suit me ha. Missus is happy but she prefers me above the 17st mark, and TBH i do too. I can stay fairly lean at 17stone so i think thats my comfort zone, so will be planning a rebound cycle soon and get myself back up there again.

heres the starting pics following by finishing pics + various others taken along the way.

Start + Finish

















Start + Finish

















Various pics along the way;


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for logging this Clubber Lang, its very informative and useful to follow 

What does your meal plan look like when your trying to gain muscle?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TNH said:


> Thank you for logging this Clubber Lang, its very informative and useful to follow
> 
> What does your meal plan look like when your trying to gain muscle?


from now onwards diet will be roughly;

8am, 3x scoops Mass Attack, 2x slices wholemeal toast,

10am, low fat pack of sandwiches or protein flapjack + 50grams protein shake

12noon, protein flapjack

2pm, 250g chicken fillet, 100grams white rice, handful mixed veg

3pm, 50gram protein shake

345pm, pre-workout supp

430pm, train + intra-workout supp, Excel or SizeOn

530pm, 50/50 ratio of protein + dextrose

630pm, 250gram chicken or 300gram rump steak, 100gram rice, handful mixed veg

8pm, 50g protein shake

9pm, alittle junk food, pack of crisps, afew pieces dark chocolate

10pm, Cottage Cheese with pineapple

1030pm, Pre-bed protein shake

Done

something like that


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The back is where notice the most improvements mate good work still impressed with the fact no cardio was done makes me very envious


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> from now onwards diet will be roughly;
> 
> 8am, 3x scoops Mass Attack, 2x slices wholemeal toast,
> 
> ...


Do you not think that there any benefit in using wholegrain rice over white rice? I always thought that wholegrain basmati was best due to being the lowest GI


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

OJay said:


> The back is where notice the most improvements mate good work still impressed with the fact no cardio was done makes me very envious


Sickening isn't it!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TNH said:


> Do you not think that there any benefit in using wholegrain rice over white rice? I always thought that wholegrain basmati was best due to being the lowest GI


both wholegrain/brown rice and basmati rice have near enough the same GI rating, with only 2/3 points between each, no real benefits using one over the other. Wholegrain/brown rice is a git to cook tho, 30mins and even then it can take alittle longer. Basmati rice, white or browm, only takes 10mins max, so ideal for quick cooking.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sick progress mate. Journal has been a joy to follow. Get another one going ASAP please 

:rockon:


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> Sick progress mate. Journal has been a joy to follow. Get another one going ASAP please
> 
> :rockon:


x2


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Sick progress mate. Journal has been a joy to follow. Get another one going ASAP please
> 
> :rockon:


thanks guys.

Tendon is giving me some proper grief at the moment but hope to get back on it and start a Rebound cycle soon, bulk. So once i feel my tendon has recovered enough i'll crack on with another cycle and keep this journal going


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Great result there Clubber.

Looking very lean and yes back looks great.

If you are feeling the aches and pains at 30 wait till you get into your 40's:whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Great result there Clubber.
> 
> Looking very lean and yes back looks great.
> 
> If you are feeling the aches and pains at 30 wait till you get into your 40's:whistling:


lol, God help me! Best get putting some money to one side for new knees ha


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Start a paypal donation link lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rebound started Saturday, nice sunny day got me in the mood for it ha.

be using 1200mg TT EW with 80mg Dbol for 4 weeks then drop down to 40mg ED.

cant wait to get back above the 17st mark again, not keen on this light weight 16.4.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy **** .... im just gunna say it your body is immence!! big reps to you, o and never have i concidered 16.4 light weight im at 13 now i must be a desk weight lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> Holy **** .... im just gunna say it your body is immence!! big reps to you, o and never have i concidered 16.4 light weight im at 13 now i must be a desk weight lol


when i 1st started training i was 12st wet through @ 20 years old. Over 10 years of learning about diet, training and supplements i managed to get myself upto 18st. Now i hover just over 17st which looks well at 6ft 2"

just need to keep on it mate, knuckle down and crack on


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my journey so far;

http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/14069-spring-cleaning/page__st__195


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Clubber do you take any additional supplements like BCAA, glutamine, creatine, AKKG, etc?

Was just on MP about to pay my regular order of these (which I normally place around every 6 weeks) and it was over £100. Surely if we are taking AAS, these supplements arent really going to make much of a difference?

Would be interesting to get your opinion on this, do you think they are worth it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TNH said:


> Clubber do you take any additional supplements like BCAA, glutamine, creatine, AKKG, etc?
> 
> Was just on MP about to pay my regular order of these (which I normally place around every 6 weeks) and it was over £100. Surely if we are taking AAS, these supplements arent really going to make much of a difference?
> 
> Would be interesting to get your opinion on this, do you think they are worth it?


i have got some L-Glutamine but to be honest i usually forgot to take it, actually forgot i had it as it was buried in a pile of near empty tubs of supplements ha

BCAAs, creatine, AKKG etc can be found in some of the pre-workout or intra-workout supplements i used, so dont usually buy the seperate anymore. Just buy a blend i enjoy the taste of like BBW Excel or Gaspari SizeOn (orange), and use those.

In the post i have just used a pre-workout energy drink, then simply added 20grams BCAA powder with some Robinsons squash and drank that during training. Depends on £ flow really. I dont mind use bulk powders, but do treat myself to brand product now and then.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

its nice getting back onto a proper diet again, hate being hungry and tired through lack of foods. Time to up everything and get back on track :smile:

tell you what tho, ive done 2x 1.5ml jabs of Tri-Test in both glutes and what a difference there is between water based and oil based meds. Took me ages to shot 1.5ml of Test, just down to the thickness of the oil, even after heating. Took less than a minute with the 3ml of short ester oils i was using earlier. Thank God i decided to split the TT into 2x jabs rather than 1x 3ml shot, be there all day lol

weighed myself last Monday 18th, back upto 16st 11lb already. Finished my cutting cycle on Friday 8th April @ 16.4lb. Then had roughly a full week off from the gym to relax and rest, aswell as catching up on foods i missed. So in 10 days ive put back on 7lbs. Be above 17st in no time! :smile:

Current diet over the las two days looks like;

8am - 3x scoops Mass Attack, 2x slices toast (treating myself to Farmhouse white at the moment lol)

10am - CNP Flapjack

11am - 2x scoops protein powder

12pm - 2x sandwiches, tuna filled or similar, wholemeal cobs, or rolls, are barn cakes, bloody Northerners!

2pm - 100grams white Basmati Rice, 250gram chicken fillet

3:45 - Pre-workout stim

4:30 - Train, including intra-training drink, BBW Excel or Gaspari SizeOn

5:30 - Post workout shake, 2x large scoops protein, 40grams Dextrose

6:30-7pm - 100gram white Basmati Rice, 300grams Rump steak

9pm - Beef jerky/CC or similar, abit of dark chocolate or bio-yogurt, just some protein and afew snacks

10:30-11pm - 2x scoops BBW casein

Done

ive also ditched any pre-workout supplement with pump effect on Leg training days. Think these will only harm my sore tendon in my leg. Trained Legs yesterday and had no pre-workout supp, mite just have a cup of black coffee next time. Only going light on Quads at the moment, not even going above half stack on Leg Extensions. Focusing more of lighter weights and higher reps while my tendon is in recovery.

also started using Cissus for the 1st time too. See how these work.

near the end of my 200iu Hyge kit aswell. Considering buying the 100iu Hyge and using half an amp, 5iu, on training days pre-bed. So mon, tue, thurs & friday, rather than a full 8iu amp 3x per week. Mite improve recovery + i'll be using 20iu's EW rather than 24, so it will stretch the GH out alittle further.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds good man, keep us posted! 

Do you ever use insulin?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TNH said:


> Sounds good man, keep us posted!
> 
> Do you ever use insulin?


yeah used it twice. 2x 5iu jabs ED.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Clubber, just out of curiosity, how many years have you been training and how many years of assisted?

And also do you box or are you just an avid boxing fan? Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Clubber, just out of curiosity, how many years have you been training and how many years of assisted?
> 
> And also do you box or are you just an avid boxing fan? Cheers


been training near 11 years now, started when i was 20 and im 31 this year, grr

did abit of boxing in the past, far too heavy and slow now tho.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Diet looks good mate.Very envious.

Ive got another 8 weeks before 2 weeks of 24hr all inclusive to hammer

How long have you been using GH and do you see a big benifit from it?

Thinking about trying it for the 1st time later this year.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope all is going well mate.


----------



## TNH (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Clubber, any chance of getting an update from you if you have time? Whats your training and diet looking like now?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TNH said:


> Hi Clubber, any chance of getting an update from you if you have time? Whats your training and diet looking like now?


very late reply, but will have a winter cycle starting soon. Fresh journal to follow, start it monday


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cant wait I may start a journal


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Cant wait I may start a journal


cool.

twisted my knee yesterday at work but hopefully that'll be better for Monday.

im still weighing in at 16st 13 which suprised me, looking well too, unsure whether to start my cycle Monday now.


----------

